# Merlin Solis Spam



## chubbsinva (Feb 25, 2008)

Paid for the ad that can be found in the classifieds.

2004 Merlin Solis 56 cm – Titanium frame with carbon seat stays
Merlin Carbon Fork (uncut) with Cane Creek headset
Ksyrium Elite wheels/hubs
Dura Ace Flightdeck shifters/levers
9 spd. Full Dura Ace drivetrain
Ultegra brakes
Thompson Elite seat post
Bontrager Race Light Stem
ITM bars with brand new tape
Like new Panaracer T-Serv tires

This is Merlin’s comfort bike and is built for extended time in the saddle. You can get additional information on the bike from their site here: http://www.merlinbike.com/bikes/solis.aspx

This bike was a model in a shop in Colorado for the last 3 ½ years and I purchased it as new this spring. It had maybe 5 demo miles in total when I purchased it and I have logged 300 +/- miles on the bike to date. The bike is in as new condition with absolutely no damage to the frame. The fork has one very minor surface blemish. The left shifter has a surface scratch as well that does not affect performance. There is not saddle or pedals included. I will have the bike packed and shipped by my local shop. Purchaser to pay for shipping.


----------

